# فيروس سى



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بصرااحه بحثت عن (الكبد الوبائي)أو مايسمى بفايروس c
هذي المعلومات اللي حصلت عليها ...
.
تشخيص وجود فيروس الكبد الوبائي (C (HCV في الجسم لا يعني دائماً حاجة المريض إلي العلاج.

- يجب قيام المريض بالعلاج من فيروس "C" في حالة:
- القيام بعمل اختبار (RNA) من فيروس C والذي يظهر وجود الفيروس في مجرى الدم بالجسم.ش

- أخذ عينة من الكبد، والتي تشير إلي مدى حدوث خلل في الكبد نتيجة الفيروس.
- ارتفاع إنزيمات الكبد في الدم.

إذا كان المريض يعاني من خلل بسيط في كفاءة الكبد، فقد ينصح الطبيب عدم اتباع علاج دوائي وذلك لأن فرص تطور المرض وانتشاره تكون بسيطة مقارنة بالتأثير السلبي الشديد للعلاج.

هناك بعض الأطباء يفضلوا طريقة أخرى في العلاج وهي محاربة الفيروس وذلك لأن ليس هناك أي أدلة كاملة تساعد علي معرفة احتمال تطور المرض داخل الكبد أم لا.
أفضل علاج لفيروس "C" وحتى فترة قريبة هو 
"الإنترفيرون - Interferon" وهو يستخدم لعلاج الكبد الوبائي ويتضمن (alfacon-1, alfa-2a, alfa2b) لكن الإنترفيرون لا يستخدم إلا في حوالي 20% من حالات الإصابة.
يتم الآن الحقن بمزيج من الإنترفيرون مع "ريبافيرين- Ribavirin" ويستمر عادة العلاج من 6 شهور إلي سنة وينجح مع حوالي 40% من المرضي.
- تحدث بعض المضاعفات نتيجة العلاج الدوائي، وتتضمن:
1- أعراض شديدة شبيهة بأعراض نزلات البرد.
2- انخفاض مؤقت في الهيموجلوبين (أنيميا)، انخفاض أيضاً في عدد كرات الدم البيضاء والصفائح الدموية.

هناك بعض المضاعفات المزمنة التي تحدث نتيجة العلاج بالإنترفيرون و"Ribavirin" وهي تؤثر علي نصف المرضي المعالجين بهذه العقاقير، وتتضمن:
- إعياء شديد.
- توتر وقلق.
- اعتلال المزاج والشعور بالغضب.
- إحباط.
- هناك بعض الحالات قد تلجأ إلي الانتحار (حالات نادرة).

لذلك لا يفضل العلاج بالإنترفيرون في حالة وجود تاريخ مرضي للمريض يتضمن حدوث حالات اكتئاب أو إحباط أو ما شابه ذلك.
ولا يفضل العلاج بالإنترفيرون في حالة وجود ضعف عام في الجسم (أنيميا) أو نقص في عدد كرات الدم، أو تعرض المريض للعلاج من الغدة الدرقية أو إصابته بأي من أمراض المناعة قبل ذلك.
أيضاً لا يفضل العلاج بهذا العقار في حالة شرب الكحوليات أو إدمان المخدرات.

* زراعة الكبد: 
أصبح الآن أفضل طرق علاج الفيروس زراعة الكبد للمريض المصاب. لكن للأسف عدد المصابين والذين يحتاجون زراعة للكبد أكبر بكثير من عدد الأعضاء المتبرع بها.
لكن هناك تطورات تحدث الآن في عملية زراعة الكبد وتتضمن التبرع بأنسجة الكبد من أحد الأقارب الأحياء وانقسام الكبد إلي جزأين وذلك لإمكانية زرعه لشخصين بدلاً من شخص واحد وبالتالي سيتمكن عدد أكبر من المرضي من زراعته.


منقوووووووول​


----------



## sparrow (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*

حرام عليكي يا كاندي عيني
 انا قريت سطرين ومقدرتش
كبرليلي  الخط شويه
وهجبلك حاجه حلوة :t9:
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## sparrow (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*

الموضوع بسيط وسهل
شكرا لتعبك يا كاندي


----------



## the servant (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,

موضوع مهم ومفيد لمرضي كثيرين....صدقيني المرض دة لعين في ناس كتير بتستهين بالاسم
الا انة فعلا زي ما حضرتك وضحتي حتي محاولة العلاج ببعض الادوية من الممكن ان تؤدي للهلاك
عن طريق الاعراض الجانبية للمرض او طول فترة العلاج ناهيكي عن الحالة النفسية السيئة للمريض
الهنا قادر ان يرفع كل مرض او ضعف عن شعبة-امين


----------



## أرزنا (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*

سلام المسيح:

*إلتهاب الكبد ( ج** )*

يوجد عدّة فيروسات تسبّب إلتهاب الكبد الفيروسي ،وتُسمّى فيروسات أ، ب، ج، د، هـ ، و . جميع هذه الفيروسات تسبّب إلتهاب كبد فيروسيّحادّ أو قصير الأمد. ومن الممكن أيضاً أن تسبّب الفيروسات ب، ج، د إلتهاب كبد مزمنتمتدّ فيه الإصابة لفترة طويلة قد تكون أحياناً على مدى الحياة. ومن الممكن أيضاًأن تسبّب فيروسات أخرى إلتهاب الكبد، ولكن لا يزال علينا إكتشافها وهي نادراً ماتؤدي إلى الإصابة بالمرض.
أعراض إلتهاب الكبد الفيروسي:
·         اليَرقان , اصفرار البشرة والعينين
·         التعب
·         ألم في البطن
·         فقدان الشهية
·         الغثيان
·         الإسهال
·         التقيؤ
إلا أن بعض الأشخاص لا تظهر لديهمالأعراض إلى أن يصبح المرض في مرحلة متقدّمة.
تم اكتشاف الإصابة بالفيروس جلإلتهاب الكبد عام 1989 ويتسبّب بها فيروس ينتقل عبر الدم. تقدر منظمة الصحةالعالمية أن فيروس ج مسؤول عن 170 مليون إصابة في العالم بأسره، وهناك حوالي 400,000 شخصاً في بريطانيا مصابين به. يتميّز فيروس ج بتطور بطيء للمرض. وفي بادئالأمر ينمو فيروس ج على أنه إصابة حادة تتميز بإلتهاب الكبد، ولكن غالباً ما لايظهر على المرضى أي عوارض عن المرض. 

أكثر من 80 في المائة من إصابات فيروسج الحادة تتطور لاحقاً لتصبح فيروس ج المزمن. ومن الممكن أن يؤدي هذا إلى إصابةالكبد بالمرض، بما فيه التليف الكبدي في 20 في المائة من الحالات المزمنة وفي عددصغير من حالات التليف الكبدي يظهر مرض سرطان الكبد الأولي. 

يظهر التليفالكبدي خلال 10 إلى 20 سنة في البداية ، ومن ثم يعطل وظيفة الكبد ويؤدي في نهايةالأمر إلى تعطل الكبد بشكل تام . وحتى ذلك الحين، من الممكن ألا يلاحظ وجودالإصابة. أعراض تضرر الكبد هي التعب والضعف والغثيان وخسارة الوزن. من الممكن أنتظهر حالات من التغيرات في أوردة البشرة وأن تحمّر راحتَا اليدين وتنتفخ الساقانوالبطن ويكبر حجم الكبد. من الممكن أن يؤدي تكدّس السموم في الدمّ إلى تغييرات فيالحالة الذهنية وفي نهاية الأمر إلى الغيبوبة. 

*الأسباب المؤدية للمرض وعوامل**الخطر*
ينتقل الفيروس ج عبر الدمّ، لذا لا يمكن أن يلتقطهالإنسان إلا من خلال تلوث الدم ، مثلاً نقل الدم (قبل عام 1990) ، المشاركة فياستعمال إبر الحقن ، أو الإتصال الجنسي . 

*التشخيص والفحص*
يمكن تشخيص العدوى بالفيروس ( ج ) من خلال فحص دمّروتينيّ يجري في المستشفى أو في أي مختبر. ثمّة فحوصات متوفّرة أيضاً لمراقبة تطوّرالمرض وتفاعل المريض مع العلاج.

*المعالجة*
لا يوجد لقاح ضدّ الفيروس ج . الطريقة الوحيدة للحولدون إلتقاط المرض هي تقليص خطر التعرّض للفيروس. وهذا يعني أن يتفادى المرء تصرفاتمثل المشاركة في إستعمال الإبر أو المشاركة في الأغراض الشخصية مثل فرشاة الأسنانوشفرة الحلاقة ومقلّمة الأظافر مع شخص مصاب بالمرض. 

يجب البدء بالعلاج فيمراحل المرض الأولى، ومن الأفضل في المراحل الحادّة أو المزمنة من الإصابة بفيروس جوفبل أن يحصل التليّف الكبدي . 

حتى الفترة الأخيرة، كان دواء إنترفيرونألفا بالإضافة إلى عقار ريبافيرين ribavirin العلاج المعياري لمعالجة فيروس جالمزمن لإلتهاب الكبد. أما حالياً فقد أصبح بيغ إنترفيرون ألفا Pegylated interferon alpha ، وهو صيغة من إنترفيرون ألفا ذات مفعول أطول ، بالإضافة إلىريبافيرين الفرصة الأوفر للشفاء من التهاب الكبد المزمن بسبب الفيروس ج . ​ منقووووووووووووول​


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*

موضوع جميل ( كالعاده ) من الأخت ( كاندي ) .
و كمان اٍضافه جميله من الأخ ( سليمان ) .
شكرا جزيلا .
الرب يبارك حياتكم .


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*



sparrow قال:


> حرام عليكي يا كاندي عيني
> انا قريت سطرين ومقدرتش
> كبرليلي  الخط شويه
> وهجبلك حاجه حلوة :t9:
> شكرا لتعبك



الخط كبير عايزه اكبر من كده

شكراااااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*



sparrow قال:


> الموضوع بسيط وسهل
> شكرا لتعبك يا كاندي



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,
> 
> موضوع مهم ومفيد لمرضي كثيرين....صدقيني المرض دة لعين في ناس كتير بتستهين بالاسم
> الا انة فعلا زي ما حضرتك وضحتي حتي محاولة العلاج ببعض الادوية من الممكن ان تؤدي للهلاك
> ...




اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> *إلتهاب الكبد ( ج** )*
> 
> ...






اشكرك يا سليمان على مشاركتك

وعلى الاضافه الهامه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل ( كالعاده ) من الأخت ( كاندي ) .
> و كمان اٍضافه جميله من الأخ ( سليمان ) .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> الرب يبارك حياتكم .




شكراااااااااااااا يا قلم حر

على مشاركتك

وربنا يوفقك غى كل اعمالك​


----------



## sparrow (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الخط كبير عايزه اكبر من كده
> 
> شكراااااااااااا​



ياستي كدة كبير وجميل
بس الاول ظهر عندي صغير جدااا
وعموما متزعليش


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروس سى*



sparrow قال:


> ياستي كدة كبير وجميل
> بس الاول ظهر عندي صغير جدااا
> وعموما متزعليش




انا مستحيل ازعل منك او من اى حد فى المنتدى​


----------

